# mercury dipping down and pulling out all the stops.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's going to be 4 degrees in my part of Dixie tomorrow night. I will be running the central heat pump, the vent free gas logs downstairs and the Kerosene heater in the garage. My pipes are susceptible to freezing at 8 degrees or so. I know that most folks on this forum are accustomed to these types of temps but check on the elderly and make sure your pets are in out of the cold. Open the door to the mountain Lions Coyotes and Wolves too. OK maybe not those last three.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are cold so are the deer, elk and moose; Bring them in and warm them up (a hot plate and pan are best for this).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I need to warm up some of the maple flavored deer I got this year with some biscuits and coffee in the morning!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What ever happened to global warming? It looks like the scientists back in the 1970s were right about the big freeze that they predicted was coming.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

4 above would feel like skinny dippin weather. Compared to what we have up here. 10-15 BELOW with windchill's to 30-40 below. For the next 3 nights.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

it is 9 degrees here right now. 

We had a truck load of stuff come in.. it was so cold unloading that the boss came down and helped out by shutting the storage room door into the hallway so the cold air did not get into his office.

The fedex guy helped carry stuff inside...


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

-15 in Indy tonight. Thank God I have heat.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's 8 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill is -9 degrees F
With wind at 20 mph


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

0-1 Dergee most of the day wind chill25 below Looking at 30 below wind chill tomorrow


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel well at 10 degrees or so.Whatever the TV station says,my thermo - meters say 20. I know it's way colder than that.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

28 in Texas on the gulf coast.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

35 now with a low of 14. Windchill is about -1000. Coldest it's been here in a long time. Got the woodstove going.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Meanwhile in Phoenix, we hit 81 today. Damn snakes will come out early if we get two more days like this.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's going to dip to 28 degrees here tonight. Maybe I should get one of my Coleman heaters out! Stay warm yall.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

8:30 pm... we are at 2 degrees now - wind chill is -14... We having a warning issued and are expecting around -25


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

22 will be the overnight low here on the Fla/Ga border. I've got the well pumps insulated and the wife is out in the stable blanketing the horses at this moment (can't bring THEM inside). Chickens and the rabbit have plenty of hay in their abodes to snuggle in, dogs are inside every night anyway.
High tomorrow is supposed to be only 41. Sucks to work outside on the loading dock.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Had to go to town this AM, couldn't avoid it. Ground was still frozen and hard, been fairly cold here, but a chinook came through late morning and by the time I got headed home it was 4x4 in the mud. Going to have to go back on foot and do some backfill before the summer monsoons wash the road out for fair.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

< 0 oF outside, ~ 80 oF buy the wood stove, ~ 68 oF cold end of the house, ~ 45 oF in the basement. 1/3 cord of dry hardwood stacked inside near the stove. I'm good for 7-10 days without hitting the woodpile outside and I'm heating all my water for kitchen on the stove too.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My first really cold night in this house. Currently 20 outside with an expected low of 14 tonight. Both woodstoves gently cooking along. 74 degrees in the living room. 66 degrees in the hallway, and 69 degrees in the Master bedroom where the 2nd smaller stove is.

It took a little practice to learn how to keep the Master bedroom Elm stove from cooking me back there. Considering that I can easily "turn up the heat" on both stoves I'm happy with the results with these stoves. And since both stoves have a lot of brick thermal mass around them the bricks will help keep things warm when the stoves burn low early in the morning before I reload them.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

9 degrees in the Southland. Too cold!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Gee. I was feeling sorry for myself at 17-20 F. Wood heater has been keeping us at about 70 inside. 
Had to put an extra horse blanket on our 25 yr old horse. He's been wearing one for the past week, 
now he has 2 on.
Supposed to get down to 11 tonight!!


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Warmed up a lot here. Only -18 this morning, -27 with the windchill. Pretty balmy compared to -52 a couple days ago.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I let the Dog out this morning at 0430 it was 9 below wind chill 26 below. Now that is cold. The jerk on last nights news that said to protect the environment warming up a car was a waste of money never lived here. If you have any weaknesses this weather will expose them. 
For those that use the other system that is -22.78 °C without the wind chill.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Compared to most of you in the northern US, we have it easy. Still, it was 18 F here (in the southeast) this morning, that's cold for us. I let the dog out and walked around the house to check on things. I was in my boxers and a fleece pullover and it wasn't so bad...for 5 minutes! But before too long, it'll be 95 F with 99% humidity and I'll be wishing for winter...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heat wave it warmed up to 3 below. If the darn Polaris will start I am going to plow some more snow back . Polaris= junk with no warranty.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's what you need Smitty;
Bobcat Toolcat! (NOTE: I'm still waiting on my billionaire uncle (that I never knew I had) to die and leave me a ton of money before I can buy the Bobcat Toolcat. Sticker price about $55k!!!!!








Side x Side Vehicle News*|* Bobcat Toolcat 5610 Utility Work Machine


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Here's what you need Smitty;
> Bobcat Toolcat! (NOTE: I'm still waiting on my billionaire uncle (that I never knew I had) to die and leave me a ton of money before I can buy the Bobcat Toolcat. Sticker price about $55k!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Buying a CanAn next time Polaris is JUNK .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heat wave here from 8 below yesterday to 13 above this morning. Sounds like mid 20's above for the Packer game north of here today. Will kick back today stayed up all night putting glass title on a kitchen wall


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Smitty901............... I am no ATV expert but I do use them for a living on the ranch and for outfitting. Plus have many friends in the oil field that use them constantly.
A neighbour of ours has a CanAm. He bought a new one two years ago and had so many problems with it they agreed to give him a replacement. The new replacement machine is having as many problems as the one it replaced. Up here I do not hear too many good things about CanAm or Arctic Cat.

Most of the guys who use ATV's for a living and work them really hard in the bush/swamp/muskeg have Yamaha, Honda and some Suzuki's. Toughest ATV we have ever used for outfitting was the Yamaha Kodiak. We currently have a Yamaha Grizzly and a Kodiak and a Suzuki Vinson. The Yamaha's are way tougher than the Suzuki, which just can't seem to handle the heavy loads. We routinely exceed manufacturers front and rear weight guidelines hauling gear and supplies, as in grossly exceed, and the ones that have been able to take it for extended periods without breaking down are the Yamahas. 

The only Polaris' that seem to stand up are the newer big 700+ Sportsman's but I have never personally had one. I know some ranchers that do and they seem to be okay, but they are on the heavy side.

Just some personal experience I thought I would pass on. Good luck with whatever you get.

Back to topic............. -45 here this morning with the windchill. The dogs did not waste any time get around to business when we let them out this morning. LOL


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Meanwhile in Phoenix, we hit 81 today. Damn snakes will come out early if we get two more days like this.
> 
> View attachment 9232


Is it true that when it gets chilly in Phoenix, the white people insulate their homes by hiring illegals to stand tightly together around the outside of their homes?

I lived in Phoenix for many years, BEFORE the invasion (1960s and 70s). It used to be a GREAT city. Now it's a HORRIBLE place to live, unless you are at least BILINGUAL, and are willing to work for minimum wage.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Makwa said:


> Smitty901............... I am no ATV expert but I do use them for a living on the ranch and for outfitting. Plus have many friends in the oil field that use them constantly.
> A neighbour of ours has a CanAm. He bought a new one two years ago and had so many problems with it they agreed to give him a replacement. The new replacement machine is having as many problems as the one it replaced. Up here I do not hear too many good things about CanAm or Arctic Cat.
> 
> Most of the guys who use ATV's for a living and work them really hard in the bush/swamp/muskeg have Yamaha, Honda and some Suzuki's. Toughest ATV we have ever used for outfitting was the Yamaha Kodiak. We currently have a Yamaha Grizzly and a Kodiak and a Suzuki Vinson. The Yamaha's are way tougher than the Suzuki, which just can't seem to handle the heavy loads. We routinely exceed manufacturers front and rear weight guidelines hauling gear and supplies, as in grossly exceed, and the ones that have been able to take it for extended periods without breaking down are the Yamahas.
> ...


 I bought a brand new Polaris, first thing I found out No warranty. Nothing is covered. Never again will they rip me off


----------

